#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Venda provedor litoral-SP 400 clientes

## powernetscm

Estou indo morar nos USA, motivo.
CNPJ de telecom
Outorga Anatel SCM desde 2011
7 Pops fonte 24 v volt 2 baterias estac rb 3011
Ptps tecnologia Ac ubiquiti 
400 clientes comodato ns5m e mimo intelbras
01 carro uno 2p 2013 
01 sala comercial locada 
01 link internet Embratel 
02 servidores hp proliant G5 
01 Rack 90u
100 equipamentos em estoque
40 instalações em média mensal sem anúncio 

Valor 400k
Chamar zap 13991983269

----------

